

Rovio valued at $9B - eyes IPO - camlinke
http://macdailynews.com/2012/05/07/angry-birds-maker-eyes-ipo-golden-egg/

======
Codhisattva
OK I think I just understood something about "Valuation". It has nothing to do
with the value the company brings to customers but it solely means the
potential value (pay off) a company brings to investors.

That pay off occurs at IPO day and not a day later either.

This is probably obvious to everyone else, but it just dawned on me this way,
right now.

